# Prescription Z87's



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

I use rx-safety.com. They are awesome have 2 pairs from them 1 more one the way. Canadian oh&s actually says use ANSI prescription safety glasses cause you won't find ones with a csa designation, just z87 markings.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Starlite can be had in 'script....~CS~


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> Starlite can be had in 'script....~CS~


I did not see where they can be made with Rx lens ....


----------



## snorky18 (Nov 6, 2012)

The Uvex Genesis system will get you wraparound glasses instead of side shields.

-Uvex Genesis RX Insert - $22
-Cost to have single vision lens fitted to the insert at my eye doctor (before insurance) - $~60

The insert from above will snap into any Uvex Genesis safety glasses ($10 each) so when the outer glasses are scratched up, just $10 for a new pair and you can see again. I change mine back and forth between tinted and clear lens depending on what I'm doing that day.

The double lens (safety lens + rx lens) is a bit more surface area to clean, but still very comfortable to wear all day.


----------



## snorky18 (Nov 6, 2012)

^^I meant to add, the only downer is that you can not get Genesis lenses in a polarized format.


----------



## etb (Sep 8, 2010)

I took the title to be a clever way to say the thread would be about custom chevy cars..... 

I never thought about it till now, but how did they pick that designation? Perhaps somebody at ansi was a chevy guy....:laughing:


----------



## TTW (Sep 14, 2012)

Snorky, Thanks for the uvex genisis tip! Didn't know about them. They are definitely going to be my next choice. Found those inserts on line for less than $30.00.
:thumbup:
I am sick and tired of snapping on and off shields, been doing it for years. One thing I have learned is that whenever I get a new pair, I always order at least 3 sets of side shields because the darn things wear out and when you go back to the glasses place to get more, they always seem to have changed to a different manufacturer and can't get yours anymore. GGGgrrrr...


----------

